# Loaches & Shrimp



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

For the tank I am planning, I was wanting to stock some shrimp, as well as half a dozen or so yo-yo loaches. Do any know if they can coexist? I like the idea that the yo-yos are snail killers, but I dont want them to perform the same task on shrimp! I have been looking forward to having both in my tank, and will be saddened if I cant have them!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I know the feeling buddy. I'd like to have a loach to get rid of my snails but I've got my shrimpies too. General rule I've been told is if it snails, it'll eat the nice tasty shrimp too.
There are exceptions of course, it all depends on the fish I guess. But I bow to more knowledgeable people's answers.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

thaerin's answer is the same as what I've heard. I'd love to get some shrimp, but already have two yo-yo's (The third one disappeared a long time ago). And with MTS in the tank, I'm sure the yo-yo's keep the population manageable.

So now I'm waiting for either a free 90g from a friend or buying my own second 'real' tank (Can't include the betta's tank as real atm).


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I have witnessed a friend keeping the dwarf Botia sidthimuniki along with mature Amano shrimp for several years. Not a yo-yo loach and many times more expensive, but beautiful nonetheless.

Loaches are awesome fish. So much personality. They are like piscine dolphins.

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I say it can be done, I've keep Yo-Yo's with shrimp (Amano's & Tiger's). My shrimp was mature before adding the loaches, so I would add the shrimp first then later add the loaches.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,
just wanted to bring this topic back rather than start a new one. So did the yo-yo loaches help? Do they go after the baby shrimp? I have a tank full of cherry babies hopping about, and I have 50 billion snails in the same tank. So I was thinking a loach (instead of building a diy snail trap) , but I am concerned if the fella goes after the shrimps instead of the snails.
regards,
-b


----------

